# What's the best Lawnmower?



## Mowtivated (Jan 13, 2015)

I live in Australia and starting a landscaping/lawn mowing business. Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good lawn mower? Is 2 stroke or 4 stroke better etc? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Best one to me is the one in the hands of someone I am hiring to do that job... if there is one job I SERIOUSLY hate it is cutting grass and yard work. I applaud those of you who do that thankless job day in and day out..

Sorry for the brief hijack OP


----------



## Mowtivated (Jan 13, 2015)

*thanks!*

hahahah thanks anyway!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

His name is Gustavo


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I actually enjoy cutting grass, whatever you get go 4 stroke


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have done both, but generally dont like to hire out work i can do myself. When our yard guy guy went out of business we bought a 60" Gravely zero turn to mow the 3 acres at the shop. I just use a Cub Cadet for my place. The Gravely has worked very well. Had an Ariens for several years. Worked well as well.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

4 stroke are generally more reliable and more fuel efficient.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> 4 stroke are generally more reliable and more fuel efficient.


It's a law in Cali


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> It's a law in Cali


Of course it is....

I think i may go buy a two stroke because i can :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Of course it is....
> 
> I think i may go buy a two stroke because i can :laughing:


I would, I think I'll go to AZ to buy one and bring back to Cali. I can see the headlines now., "man getss 30 years for smuggling lawnmower", Right next to the headline that says "man's gets probation for smuggling drugs and illegals".


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

First I can't buy 99% of the firearms I want, now I can't even buy a lawnmower? 
Fvck Cali more and more each day. They keep pushing me and pushing me... :blink:




and in the six o'clock news, "man in Cali goes on shooting spree in local lawnmower shop after being denied a 2-stroke mower..." :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

m1911 said:


> First I can't buy 99% of the firearms I want, now I can't even buy a lawnmower?
> 
> Fvck Cali more and more each day. They keep pushing me and pushing me... :blink:
> 
> ...



With squirt gun


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> With squirt gun


unfortunately, soon you won't be too far off, everything is banned in CA


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

m1911 said:


> unfortunately, soon you won't be too far off, everything is banned in CA



By then it'll be illegal to waist water


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they start limiting framing nail guns in Cali to 10-nail magazine capacity!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> By then it'll be illegal to waist water


maybe even _waste_ it! :laughing: :laughing:

and I think it already is...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Some counties are writing tickets for it already. Thank God Orange County has a little more sense than that.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

m1911 said:


> and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they start limiting framing nail guns in Cali to 10-nail magazine capacity!




We'll only be allowed 7 nails


I was looking at nail guns on eBay one time when I was in college. Someone was selling a bostitch with a 36" mag. I thought it would be awesome for sheathing, but ended up getting a coil gun instead. That gun finally died about a month ago. It probably had half a million nails through it or more.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Some counties are writing tickets for it already. Thank God Orange County has a little more sense than that.



What????? :laughing:


Man I hate ny but at least I get a plastic bag when I buy groceries, and can waist as much water as I want to buy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I really do hate mowing though. It's brutal on the back. As a matter of fact, I don't care for lawns. Astroturf baby. :clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> What????? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Man I hate ny but at least I get a plastic bag when I buy groceries, and can waist as much water as I want to buy.


In LA they tax the rain, that's not an exaggeration either.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> In LA they tax the rain, that's not an exaggeration either.


because it overloads the water plant?:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> In LA they tax the rain, that's not an exaggeration either.



I actually knew that. Unbelievable.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

m1911 said:


> because it overloads the water plant?:blink:



I thought it had to do with pollution


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> because it overloads the water plant?:blink:


No, its because they say it pollutes the ocean and reservoirs with water runoff from parking lots. It's only a tax on businesses and is set by square feet of the lot. It was named by opponents as "The Rain Tax". They tryed to hit home owners with it, but the courts agreed the prop13 laws prevent them from raising property taxes.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

:thumbup:








one of these


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

If money was not an object, I'd get Dixie Chopper. :thumbsup:

http://www.dixiechopper.com/mobile/mowers


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mowtivated said:


> I live in Australia and starting a landscaping/lawn mowing business. Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good lawn mower? Is 2 stroke or 4 stroke better etc? Thanks for your help!


Ferris is nice since it has a suspension. Other than that, just go around to dealers and kicknthe tires, and see what you like the most.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I actually knew that. Unbelievable.


You inbred. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

The pros around here either use Grasshopper or John Deere.


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out the ventrac tractor. Dozens of attachments and easy to change. They are made here in north east Ohio.
They are really good for steep slopes.
http://ventrac.com/?gclid=CKTxkuakocMCFRQ2aQodWakAGw


----------



## Mowtivated (Jan 13, 2015)

*Cheers*

Thanks for all the replies. I'll head out to the shops and kick some tyres. Going with the 4 stroke is a good idea. Man cali is strict!


----------



## kawasaki guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, what size lots are you cutting, gates, have a trailer, Price range are just a few factors; If you want a 21, get a Snapper Hi Vac Commercial, and for larger mowers, go Scag.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Who starts a landscape company in the OUTBACK? he he


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Goats....totally green, no pull start, no fuel, blades don't get dull....:thumbsup:

Oh yea, bagger is self dumping.....


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Mowtivated said:


> cali is strict!


High population density may make it necessary.
You're getting there, too.

"The population density of Perth, as of 2011, was 295.5 people per square kilometer (739.4/square mile). The densest areas of Perth are found in the inner Statistical Areas like Subiaco and Vincent, which have traditionally been very densely populated. In 2011, the densest suburb of Perth was Highgate, with 5,004 people per square kilometer. Most of the densely packed suburbs of the city are north of the river."

I myself am 0.7 of a person. I lost the other 0.3 some time ago.


----------



## Isabellebrown (Mar 2, 2015)

Doubtlessly I have never enjoyed cutting grass. But when I have to on some days, I rely completely on my 2 stroke lawnmower. Although it’s louder at 50 I find it much lighter when using it for cutting grass and yard work. Easy on my budget my lawnmower does not have oil inlet on the machine and I can mix fuel and oil together easily. Besides you can run a two –stroke engine in any position you like, even on their side.


----------

